# Player Looking for Group in Kansas



## DragonsHeart80 (Feb 17, 2005)

Im moving to Kansas in a couple weeks and am looking for a gaming group.  Will play almost anything.  Experienced with D&D 2nd, 3rd, and 3.5; Whitewolf Vampire, Werewolf, and Hunter; Big Eyes Small Mouth; Gurps; Palatium; Marvel Super Heros......

If interested please post.  Looking forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## DSC-EricPrice (Feb 22, 2005)

Erm, where in Kansas?


----------



## DragonsHeart80 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hays, Colby Area, Im in Quinter


----------

